# Dutch oven Smoked Chili



## ejbreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

[h5]Going to make my smoked chili but first I took 1 pound of applewood bacon, 1 pound chuck roast, 1 pound spicy ground sausage and 1 pound pork butt. Cube the meats into 1" chunks then rub the with smokehouse maple rub. For the bacon rub it down with La Pans rub. If you have a cryovac then use it to marinade over night in the fridge or you can just wrap with plastic wrap.[/h5]












P1020088.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*  This old bailed pan makes a perfect smoking pan to lay out all the meat. On to the smoker for two hours or so using pecan chunks for my choice of wood.*













P1020101.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*All cooked up with a nice smoky pecan flavor*.













P1020103.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*In a #9 or #10 dutch oven saute in light bacon grease 1 large sweet onion, 1 Anaheim chili, 1 jalapeno chili, and 1 small habenero chili. Seed and remove the vein in the chilies first then dice them up and lightly saute until l soft.*













P1020104.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*Drain and add 1 ea 14 oz can of red kidney beans, small black beans and pinto beans. Add 1 14 oz can of chicken broth, beef broth and fire roasted diced tomatoes.*













P1020105.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*Drain off any fat and cut up the bacon into small pieces and add all the meat. Add 4 cloves garlic, 3 TBSP chili powder, 1 tsp cumin, 1 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp black pepper, 2 TBSP molasses and 2 bay leaves. Mix well.*













P1020106.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*Place the lid on the pot and into the oven at 250 degrees for 6-8 hrs. The meat and beans need to cook down and when it comes out there will be one more step before it is ready to eat. See you all in eight hours*.













P1020107.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## bamafan (Oct 19, 2013)

Gonna be some great chili! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## ejbreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

*Just did my hourly check and the meat is starting to break up nicely.  It won't be long now.  *













P1020109.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## ejbreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

*It's time to personalize your chili. With a potato smasher smash your chili to the desired consistency. I like mine kind of medium with a texture of pulled pork.*













P1020115.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013






*Now back into the oven until dinner is ready. it's either going to be cornbread or cheese bread tonight. We'll see.*













P1020117.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## ejbreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

*The cheese bread won out. If you use the whole habenero you are going to need something to calm sooth your throat. I chose appropriately. You are probably going to need to add some more beef base once you mash it up. It thickens up two fold. Also if you drive a Prius don't use the habenero. It's going to be way to spicy for you*.













P1020122.JPG



__ ejbreeze
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## fish killer (Oct 19, 2013)

That is some seriously good looking chili. I will be giving that a try pretty soon. Good job and thanks for posting.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks GREAT! I's about chili weather here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2013)

That is some great looking chili EJ!

Thank you for sharing!

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

Great looking chili!!! Nice play by play too. I made a big pot yesterday to take to elk camp this weekend.


----------



## tritowner (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks for warming me up!


----------

